# commuting in the dark



## Kyoshi (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey all, I work a night shift and have recently started riding to work its 13 miles round trip. I start work at 4pm and leave work when the work is done. it could be 5 hours or 16 hours but tends to be 8-10 hours a day. Im wondering if there is anybody else out there riding to or from work at the wee hours of the morning. Is it dumb to be riding then? Am i just asking to be hit by a car? Just wondering what your thoughts are on it?


----------



## cparrish (Jun 21, 2010)

1 flasher on the right
1 on the left
1 on the back 

1 non flasher on the back
and a bright headlight.

that said most of my route is on a MUT and residential roads.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I just started commuting a few days a week. I have a 25 mile commute home at 11 at night. I use a flashing light on the seat post and I have 2 really bright lights. A Cygolite mitycross 400 on the bar, and a Night Rider Sol 200 on my helmet. I put out about as much light as a motorcycle. I want to add a second tail light just because I ride on county roads that really don't see much use at night. So I feel safer putting out as much light as I can.


----------



## surly boy (Sep 8, 2011)

with the proper precautions riding at night is fine, in fact it is fun. I have a bell helmet called the MUNI. It has blinking lights built into the rear retention straps and has places built into the front and back to mount blackburn flea lights. I have had comments by motorists about how visible I am with the lit up helmet.


----------



## Bobonli (May 8, 2008)

Kyoshi said:


> Is it dumb to be riding then? Am i just asking to be hit by a car?


Maybe. Assuming that you equip yourself with the proper lights etc, there are still hazards at night that you don't ordinarily have to deal with during daylight:

Drunks. I think statistically you're more likely to have an encounter with a drunk late night/very early morning, than mid day or early evening. YMMV in your locality.

If you have an accident, it may be unlikely that you'll be seen lying on the side of the road in total darkness. Similarly, it may take help longer to arrive. And you're not likely to be able to pop into a local shop for food or assistance.

Despite having really good lights, it may be difficult to see road features such as potholes and uneven road surfaces.

I did your commute for about a year. Leave home at 11 am and leave work at 0130 am riding in total darkness except for excellent Dinotte lights. At some point I stopped because of the second concern. I was essentially out there all alone (good for the soul but not so good if something goes wrong and it made my wife worry too much) on a road not heavily-travelled at 1 am, or travelled by drunks looking to avoid the police on the main roads.

If my environment were different, I might reconsider.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

I like the idea of a flasher up on the back of the helmet too. (I think) it adds depth and variety to the light picture seen by a driver. I also like the fact that I'm creating more visual noise to compete (or simply win from a different angle) with headlights coming from the other direction.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

I bike alot at night and I find people to be much more cautious around me at night than during the day. I do use a nice bright headlight and a couple bright red lights in the back. Never have had anyone come very close to me at all.


----------



## Kyoshi (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. Im glad nobody said "your crazy! Never ride in the middle of the night"


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Riding at night is fine with good lights. My personal set up in from is a Schmidt Edelux mounted to the top of the fork and a small Serfas brand LED on my helmet. On the rear I use 2 Planet Bike Super Flash lights, on on the helmet, on on the rack. Add in some reflective and I generally feel pretty safe.

I also really like having a helmet mirror, and that is even more true at night. This is my favorite, far and away: http://www.efficientvelo.com/products/safe-zone.html

Make sure you start out with charged batteries. You might even want to keep a spare charger at work in case you forget to charge your lights before heading in.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Lights, lights, lights, plus lots of reflective stuff.

I commute home in the dark all winter. My winter comuter bike has an array of 10 red led's on the lower part of the rear fender (custom job by my computer-geek son), a Cateye LD1100 on the back of the rack (10 led's), a 5-led unit on the back of the seat bag. Plus I have two 5-led units on my fanny pack, and a Planet Bike pivoting light on the back of the helmet. Most of the lights are set on flashing mode, but there's always at least one steady

On the front, I have a MagicShine to see the road, a small led flashlight for backup, and a flashing white led unit on the front of my helmet, to point at drivers approaching from the side to help them know I'm there.

There's a whole lot of reflective tape on my bike and bags and clothing, Here's a good source for the good stuff. http://www.identi-tape.com/reflective_gateway.htm Reflexite is the brightest, but only suitable for rigid surfaces (frame, rims, etc.). For fabric, SOLAS (the stuff the Coast Guard approves for life jackets and the like) is best.

It's enjoyable riding in the dark once you get things working right. Pick your route with care if you have any options. An extra mile or two to avoid a bad road (busy, narrow, bad pavement) is a good tradeoff.

I like mirrors, too.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

I used to commute home in the dark in the Winter months (I did not do it last year, but plan on doing it this coming year). The essentials are a good lights on the front and back (I first had a NiteRider Blowtorch and when that died I went to a Dinotte system). You should have some kind of backup light just in case your battery dies or something else happens to one of your lights. The other thing that is important is to know all of the road hazards on the route that you are taking in the dark. Potholes, loose sand/gravel, sewer grates, etc., are hard to see in the dark even if you have a good light system. I do not exaggerate when I say that I knew where every pothole was on my route -- the one time that I cracked the rim on a wheel was when I hit a small trench that had been left by road work that had occurred that day while I was at work. I was JRA on a downhill when I hit it at full speed. That taught me that even if you think that you know where all of the road hazards are, you need to take in easy on descents when you are riding in the dark.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Just about anyone who bike commutes year-round has to ride in the dark for much of the year. I actually feel safer in many respects riding in the dark because I have an excellent light system and bright reflective clothes. In winter, I use a helmet and handlebar light in front and 3 taillights. Anyone who doesn't see me is blind.

My commute is about 30 miles RT, and much of the ride is in the dark during the dead of winter. In spring and fall, most of the morning commute is in the dark a well. It's no big deal with the right equipment. The main thing I worry about is hitting obstacles such as rocks, sticks and potholes, which are often harder to see than in daylight.


----------



## oudama (Jun 10, 2012)

I have been commuting for more than 15 years now and my return trip has always been at night. My philosophy has always been to overdo it when it comes to lighting. Make sure you are seen from as far as possible. Reflectors around the ankles, a reflector vest, at least 2 rear blinking lights, 1 white blinking light in the front and a solid white light to see with. I find drivers more careful at night. I NEVER RIDE IN THE RAIN AT NIGHT. I know for myself that I have a tough time judging distances at night when it rains and I think the risk is amplified by the increased glare caused by the water. I also make sure I have a flash light in my bag just in case I have to repair something or fix a flat and I chose my route based on how well lit the road is.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I would also add 3m reflective tape inside the wheels , about six pieces a wheel spaced equally around. 
A great reflective top, be it vest or coat helps a ton. 

Blinking rear lights. Great front lights.

My thoughts are this. If I ever have to go to court, I want to say I had this, this,this,and this. How could you miss me? 

I have had cops compliment me on how well they can see me. 

Bill


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

crossracer said:


> I would also add 3m reflective tape inside the wheels , about six pieces a wheel spaced equally around.
> A great reflective top, be it vest or coat helps a ton.
> 
> Blinking rear lights. Great front lights.
> ...


In 2005, I was hit by a car while riding home after it was dark. When the cops came, the first thing they did was to look at my lights. They were impressed and then went over to the guy who hit me.


----------



## goodwij (Sep 15, 2008)

I ride all year and add extra miles to stay off busy roads. Most days I don't get passed by any vehicles. Lights are still your best friend. And I concur with adding Helmet lights. Both front and a rear red blinking light work for me. I have had co-workers comment that they really notice my rear helmet light even though it's a fraction of the intensity of my tail light. Guess this is at eye level for motorists.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I don't think it's dangerous to be riding those hours due to a lot less traffic, your most dangerous time will be on Friday after 4pm to Saturday to about 5am when all the tired and the drunks are out, so I wouldn't ride on Friday to work unless you have no choice.

You need a really good rear lighting system. Example, I have my main light a Blackburn Mars 4 on the seat tube set to the steady mode, I also have a Cateye LD600 zip tied to the helmet on flash mode, and I have a pair of Soma Road Flares in my bar ends also set on flash mode. The whole lighting system cost me about $65 There is a better main light now the Serfas USL-TL60 The Shield, which is a bit brighter then the Hot Shot, and both of them are rechargeable, the Mars 4 is not unless you buy rechargeable batteries. 

The headlight system that I use is a bit salty and you can do with less, I run a Phillips SafeRide light which I won here on Road Bike Review. It's a great light, really bright and acts more like a motorcycle light with a pear shaped beam, and the broader lens makes the light more noticeable then the smaller lens of other lights. Then I have a Cygolite Mitycross 450 that was my main is now my helmet light. Lastly I have an old refuse to die 20 year old Vistalite xenon amber flasher on the front to attract attention. You can get cheaper lights then what I use, Cygolite makes a really nice ExpiliOn 350 (lumen) light that works great and it's rechargeable for about $75, and Cateye makes a great little flasher called the LD150 for about $15. 

I don't depend on passive lighting, ie reflective gear, but it doesn't hurt. I wear reflective leg bands, the saddle bag has a reflective stripe, the helmet has a strip of reflective tape, and sometimes I wear a neon lime green reflective safety vest if I know I be on a lot of surface streets after dark. 

If money is a problem all this stuff can be done in parts, get a really good head light and a really good tail light, later add to the lighting when money is available. Never throw away a light just add new ones to the bike and put the old one to use as well.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

froze said:


> Never throw away a light just add new ones to the bike and put the old one to use as well.


Good point, up to a point. :thumbsup:


----------



## EdistoJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

*Pre-Dawn in Winter...*

I'm in South Carolina and commute to work (4mi) and in the pre-dawn darkness in the winter (gotta be at work before 7am and the sun doesn't come up until 8am+). 

I've been using Road I.D.'s "SuperNova" light (see Roadid.com) attached to Road ID's reflective ackle strap on my left leg w/the light facing rearward. I have R-ID's other reflective strap on my chainwheel leg. I also wear this WONDERFUL vest from LEDtronics.com which has 16 tiny LED bulbs implanted in the vest (8 in front, 8 in rear) powered by two AA batteries. In addition, I have a "Trek" tail light that I bought from my LBS on my luggage rack and a 'Blackburn' headlight on the bar. 

My co-workers driving autos say they can see me for blocks before the get to me... especially the SuperNova on my ankle which from the drivers view is like a red flag being waved up and down and can't be missed. The vest has gotten the attention of our city cops as they've pulled up alongside of me asking where to get the vest. This time of year, the sun is up before I leave for the office, so the battery pack comes out and the vest looks just like your normal reflective safety vest that you see worn by roadside workers.

Anyway, for folks out on the street on foot or on a bike in the dark these two items have kept me from bouncing off fenders and have commanded the attention of auto drivers that when at a stop sign would ignore that I have the right of way while crossing in front of their stopped vehicle.

Another point is to relay one of the same points I was taught when I took a motorcycle safety course: 

*Always Drive as if You are INVISIBLE to traffic! *

Hope that can help with your nighttime riding safety.

Be careful out there!

EdistoJoe


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

kjdhawkhill said:


> Good point, up to a point. :thumbsup:


Up to a point...true, you wouldn't want to try to squeeze 20 lights on one bike! But most of the time your're never going to have more then 3 or 4 at any given time because some have failed, others are too dim with new technology making the obsolete. Example; I have a Cygolite Metro which was a 13 watt headlight I no longer use but works just fine, it's just that I have two headlights now that are superior to it. I also mentioned I have a 20 year old Vistalite Xenon flasher, it use to be the main red taillight, when led's came along I bought the Cateye LD600, so I moved the Vistalite to the front and swapped out the red lens for the amber lens that came with it. The Vistalite is becoming obsolete due to it not really standing out as much as newer LED flashers so I'm thinking of getting a brighter LED flasher and retire the Vistalite. All of my lights have moved depending on brightness.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

My three or four flashing tail lights are plenty. I've retired a PB forward facing flasher, but have hung on to the Light & Motion stella 150 when I got something more powerful. One of the headlights is on flashing mode and the other is on steady... dark MUTs end up with both on full, but the open roads are better with the brighter one (helmet mounted) on full and the Stella in flashing mode. 

This time of year I sometimes forgo the headlights all together, even at 0530HR.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

kjdhawkhill said:


> My three or four flashing tail lights are plenty. I've retired a PB forward facing flasher, but have hung on to the Light & Motion stella 150 when I got something more powerful. One of the headlights is on flashing mode and the other is on steady... dark MUTs end up with both on full, but the open roads are better with the brighter one (helmet mounted) on full and the Stella in flashing mode.
> 
> This time of year I sometimes forgo the headlights all together, even at 0530HR.


I'd always run a forward-facing light If I were you. Even in the middle of the daytime, I will run a bright helmet mounted light in a flashing mode, in order to "be seen" by cars that might otherwise turn or pull out in front of me. My handlebar mounted light (to "see with") only comes on at night, at which time I switch my helmet light over to constant-on as well.

In my case I had good results using simple flashlights for both of these rather than cyclingh specific lights.

I use this: 
 
on the helmet w/ rechargeable AAAs. 

and I use this: 
 
on the handelbars/stem.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

As others have said: lots of lights and reflective tape. I know one guy who wrapped his entire frame in reflective tape. There is also a reflective spray paint that I used all over my helmet. Get the moving parts: pedals, shoes, and wheels, as they make you easily identifiable as a cyclist.

I ride with a red blinking light to the rear on the bike and another on my helmet (zip ties make this very easy). I have a very bright headlight on my helmet so I can put the beam wherever I need it: looking through turns, lighting up street signs, checking out pot holes, etc. I also have a "to be seen" white light on my handlebars. I suggest not having the front facing lights blink as I find that very distracting as a driver.

Also, check your local laws as there may be specific requirements. If you happen to be in Texas, the state law is here: TRANSPORTATION CODE  CHAPTER 551. OPERATION OF BICYCLES, MOPEDS, AND PLAY VEHICLES


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

nonsleepingjon said:


> As others have said: lots of lights and reflective tape. I know one guy who wrapped his entire frame in reflective tape. There is also a reflective spray paint that I used all over my helmet. Get the moving parts: pedals, shoes, and wheels, as they make you easily identifiable as a cyclist.
> 
> I ride with a red blinking light to the rear on the bike and another on my helmet (zip ties make this very easy). I have a very bright headlight on my helmet so I can put the beam wherever I need it: looking through turns, lighting up street signs, checking out pot holes, etc. I also have a "to be seen" white light on my handlebars. I suggest not having the front facing lights blink as I find that very distracting as a driver.
> 
> Also, check your local laws as there may be specific requirements. If you happen to be in Texas, the state law is here: TRANSPORTATION CODE**CHAPTER 551. OPERATION OF BICYCLES, MOPEDS, AND PLAY VEHICLES


That Texas law is not unlike most other states. I would never cover my bikes, wheels, or pedals in reflective tape it just looks ugly. And really with active lighting and some passive reflecting tape you don't need to go crazy and look like a weirdo going down the road.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

froze said:


> That Texas law is not unlike most other states. I would never cover my bikes, wheels, or pedals in reflective tape it just looks ugly. And really with active lighting and some passive reflecting tape you don't need to go crazy and look like a weirdo going down the road.


I have white reflective tape on the rims and front of the head tube, and red reflective tape on the seat stays and back of my helmet. I don't have a separate reflector but figure the 3M high visibility tape should suffice for the law. The spray on reflective coating is pretty cool - it's not as reflective as the tape but it is noticeable. 

The bike that was entirely wrapped in reflective tape actually looked fine. It just looked like a solid paint job until hit with a light and then there was no mistaking the outline of a bike! Maybe not what you want for a spiffy bike but just fine for a commuter. I'd rather be ugly than mangled or dead.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

nonsleepingjon said:


> I'd rather be ugly than mangled or dead.


I would rather ride not being paranoid!! I've been riding at night for over 45 years including when I was kid when I didn't even use lights or reflectors, not that I think that's wise, it just wasn't required back then so no one thought anything about it. But to cover your bike in tape and do all the stuff you do is just plain paranoid. What's weird about what you did, I actually ran into a guy who did the same stuff you did, including using bright reflective tape on the rims, flashing spoke lights, valve stem lights, covered 100% of his frame and fork with bright 3M reflective tape, helmet covered with reflective tape, clothes covered in reflective material, helmet light, 2 handlebar lights, tail lights on each stay, seat post, back of saddle, back of helmet, bar ends, glowing arm and ankle bands, reflective tires, safety vest, etc, etc, etc. The bike looked stupid, he was at the bike shop because someone hit him...at NIGHT!!! The crash bent his frame and the bike shop was going to see if they could straighten it. So much for all the protection features. 

There are guys on these forums who carry guns, thinking they might get attacked and they'll shoot back, by the time they get attacked their never going to get to their gun thus the gun will do nothing for them; just as all the lights and reflectors in the world won't prevent an accident from ever happening. Their paranoid, and your paranoid. If I was as paranoid as you I wouldn't even ride at night!! And if I was paranoid of being attacked and needed to carry a gun I wouldn't ride at all.

It's nothing but a false sense of security. You want to make sure you don't get hit then drive defensively.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't commute at night, but my rides consists of riding at night, from dusk even at around 3am. I also agree on allot of lights.


This is my gear...
2 Serfas Seat Stay Taillights, one on each side facing out.
2 Bontrager Glo Multi-Use lights, one on each fork, also facing out.
1 Cateye TL-LD650 Taillight, mounted on the seat facing the rear.
1 Cygolite MityCross 480, mounted on the handle bar facing forward.
1 Cygolite Expilion 400 USB, mounted on my helmet. 

The MityCross 480 on the handlebar allows me to see the road, just in front of my wheels.

The Cygolite Expilion 400 allows me to see the path around turns. I also shine the light directly at approaching vehicles at intersections, so they see me. I usually keep this at blinking mode.

The fork and seat stay lights allow vehicles to see me at intersections.

The combination of lights work perfect for me. Cars, forward or behind, slow down when they approach, which is what I want.


----------



## Kyoshi (Jun 18, 2012)

I have never understood the if you carry a gun you are paranoid theory... Pretty sure that when im carrying concealed im very NOT paranoid.. Knowing i have a .357 on my hip seems to make all that go away... But thats just me.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

JCavilia said:


> My winter comuter bike has an array of 10 red led's on the lower part of the rear fender (custom job by my computer-geek son), a Cateye LD1100 on the back of the rack (10 led's), a 5-led unit on the back of the seat bag. Plus I have two 5-led units on my fanny pack, and a Planet Bike pivoting light on the back of the helmet. Most of the lights are set on flashing mode, but there's always at least one steady.



Is that all battery powered? I've been trying to figure out whether there's a convenient option for running multiple rear lights on a dynamo. So far the answer appears to be "no".


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

Just curious, have you ever driven and checked out a similar set up coming at you?


----------



## raleighcomp1 (May 10, 2007)

Lots of good points above on redundant bright light systems and reflective tape. 

Adding a point on lights: "nite ize" LED's for spokes - really add to side visibility and make it really clear to drivers that it's a bicycle up ahead. See'Ems Spoke Wheel Lights | Nite Ize


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Kyoshi said:


> I have never understood the if you carry a gun you are paranoid theory... Pretty sure that when im carrying concealed im very NOT paranoid.. Knowing i have a .357 on my hip seems to make all that go away... But thats just me.


You just agreed your paranoid! The very statement you made when you said this: "Knowing i have a .357 on my hip seems to make all that go away... But thats just me"; Proves your paranoid, the feeling you have of fear of not having a gun with you goes away, that fear is paranoia, you can call it something else all day long but it is what it is...paranoia.

I don't carry a gun while riding a bike because I know it would be impossible to get the gun before they get you, and after 40 plus years of riding in cities like Los Angeles (6 years riding everywhere in the Los Angeles basin including gang infested neighborhoods), San Francisco, Oakland, Bakersfield, Columbus, just to name a few, I never wished I had a gun.

Now when bicycling touring (just weekend trips so far), I will camp in remote areas sometimes to do some fishing etc, I carry a small gun strapped to my ankle, why? Because essentially, the same as you, there is degree of paranoia that being alone by myself could attract an unsavory person, or animal. But the gun is quickly accessible when I'm walking around the campsite/area or fishing, just not so accessible when riding the bike. 

So there are times I too carry a gun, just not while cycling around, there's no need for it, there's no time to get it.

This is just my opinion, so lets not discuss this further, this post is about lighting not guns and naked nuns!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

kjdhawkhill said:


> Just curious, have you ever driven and checked out a similar set up coming at you?


I can't answer the poster your questioning, but I have had my wife check me out at night in the pouring rain while she drives her truck from 3 blocks away heading toward the front of me then from 3 blocks behind me.

Darkness by itself is not an issue for some lighting; most lighting, if they have lights at all, around where I live isn't even noticeable at night! But the real test is down pouring rain in the dark. With the lighting I have my wife could see me quite well except for the amber Vistalight xenon flasher did not show up till I was about a 1/2 block from her, so that flasher may get replaced soon, I have a older BLT led that has a flash mode that I use to use as my helmet light, I may use it if I can figure out a way to attach it to the bike . Otherwise all my lighting she could see real well from 3 blocks away in the rain at night. 

Problem with helmet lights is during the rain, you can't put a helmet cover on to prevent water from getting into the helmet without taking the lights off. My rear helmet light is ok, but not the front. Of course you can wear a skull cap but that doesn't prevent the foam and styrofoam insides of the helmet from getting soaked, and the helmet cover is more comfortable due to not getting water inside the helmet.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> Is that all battery powered? I've been trying to figure out whether there's a convenient option for running multiple rear lights on a dynamo. So far the answer appears to be "no".


Those are all separate battery units. I use rechargeables and just swap them all out every weekend. It would be nice to have them all run off a generator (with battery or capacitor backup so they stay on at stops), but I don't have the knowledge to figure that out (configuring the circuits to get the necessary voltages and currents to each unit). I'm sure it's doable, and I'm sure some cyclist electrical engineer has done it, but I have not searched for that.

It takes me about 5 minutes to swap out all the batteries for the 7 or 8 units. That's not too burdensome once a week, IMO. I keep plenty of spare rechargeables juiced up.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Our group rides at 5:15 am 3 days a week, 8+ months a year. Often it is dark for the whole ride. With good lights, less traffic and fewer people leaving the tavern, I feel much safer riding at that time then at 6 pm at night.

Get some good reflective gear / bright colors to wear. Light on head, light on bars and blinky on back. I got some black reflecive tape for my rims. Invisible during the day, but shines white when light hits it.


----------



## Tzvia (Aug 4, 2008)

Lots of good info here.

In the winter, my ride is in the dark. Some of it is in a poorly lit residential neighborhood, and some is on a major street where I have to have good lighting to show up against all the streetlights and storefront lighting. 

I put all the visibility stuff into three categories, SEE, BE SEEN, REFLECTIVE.
Gotta have all three in all directions. 

For 'be seen', I use a Bike Glow light which is a plastic tube about as thick as a shoestring that wraps around the frame and glows/blinks- uses 2 AA batteries. It basically lights ME up. I have a Stella 150 lumen light on the helmet, and a Magicshine tail light and a Denotte 300r in back. 

For 'Reflective', reflective tape on the down-tube, fork and seat-stays, as well as the cranks. LightWeights reflective tape on the spokes. Nathan reflective tape on the helmet sides and back. A Nathan mesh reflective vest. Wide reflective ankle bands that also keep my pants away from the chain (two on each leg).

In the 'See' category, I use a Magicshine 900 and a Nightrider mini 600.

It took a while to figure it all out, what works and what does not, but wherever I go, people comment they see me 'down the block' and even the local UPS driver honks whenever he sees me. One driver commented that he thought I was a motorcycle cop from down the street as I was flashing blue and red (my Bike Glow is blue). I use the helmet light as a 'watch it!' light; I lift my head and point it at drivers that I think may not be noticing me, a sort of 'in your face' offensive riding style as I aim to get their attention. Yea it's dark and yea they don't like having it in their eyes but yea they are going to see me. I don't want to be crushed like a bug.

Riding at night has heightened my awareness of my surroundings while on the bike. It has forced me to stop looking at the patch of ground just in front of me, to looking way down the street. I am less nervous around broken pavement, and less uptight in traffic. I love riding in the dark.


----------



## whatthefunk (Apr 15, 2012)

Besides a powerful headlight, a good flashing tail light, and reflectors on my bags and clothes, I like to have something that identifies me as a cyclist. Pedal reflectors accomplish that very well, but most nicer pedals dont have reflectors. So I settled on a reflective strap around my leg, actually designed to keep pant legs out of the chain. When I pedal it goes up and down and so most drivers should realize that Im not a normal vehicle. 

I like riding in the dark, but not in the dark when it rains. That freaks me out....


----------



## ClemY (Jun 24, 2010)

I used to like commuting in the dark. Spring and Fall, dark in the morning. Winter, dark both morning and evening. Lights! Good headlight. Good tail light. White strobe on my belt in back. When I started using that strobe, no one passed my closely anymore. Early in the morning I seldom say much traffic anyway. Very nice riding in the dark and being the only thing on the road.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

ClemY said:


> White strobe on my belt in back.


'Round these parts that's illegal. Michigan vehicle code disallows the use of anything but red for rear facing reflectors and lights, with the exception of reflective tape on clothing and bags. Similarly all forward facing reflectors and lights must be white, again barring clothing. Might be different where you are. Lord knows there's already enough variation from state to state in vehicle code. One more wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> 'Round these parts that's illegal. Michigan vehicle code disallows the use of anything but red for rear facing reflectors and lights, with the exception of reflective tape on clothing and bags. Similarly all forward facing reflectors and lights must be white, again barring clothing. Might be different where you are. Lord knows there's already enough variation from state to state in vehicle code. One more wouldn't surprise me.


Exception, amber is allowed in most, if not all states on the front and rear, for the same reason cars have amber turn signals and emergency flashers. Also amber is the only color allowed on the side.


----------



## pennyfarmer (Jul 8, 2012)

I try to also light myself up. I also am more inclined to take my utility trailer in the dark. It has BIG reflectors all over it and it makes me look much bigger to passing cars.


----------



## MS150Rider66 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have spent some good money on lights because I commute 26 to 30 miles about 3 to 4 times a week. I consider it like paying for insurance. I use a 1200 lumen headlight from www.Designshinglighting.com and also his 500 lumen rear taillight. You can also check his lights on youtube.They are awesome! On the handlebar I have a 1000 lumen XML flashlight from www.Gregmcgeeengineering.com . I have a total of 4 diffrent flashlights I bought from him.Also awesome lights. Sometimes I also put the 900 lumen next to it and a Dinotte 200 lumen on the left side fork. Yes I am OVERKILL in lights but I feel safe and oncoming cars highbeam me. And a PBsuperflash on the left rear seatstay. I will run them in flashing mode and steady also,and in daylight as well as it helps motorist determine distance of my approach. Most all the time cars move more to other lane.Lots also appreciate that the can see me from far away and move over in advance.Who ever rides at night yes,it's great and don't be CHEAP with your own life.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 19, 2012)

Magicshine. Best light ever. 1000L 5 settings helmet/bar mount. Sub $100. 

Can find eBay Chinese knockoffs for $50

Work just as good. I've used one personally and plan to buy one as a backup to my magicshine.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

kikoraa said:


> Magicshine. Best light ever. 1000L 5 settings helmet/bar mount. Sub $100.
> 
> Can find eBay Chinese knockoffs for $50
> 
> Work just as good. I've used one personally and plan to buy one as a backup to my magicshine.


Magicshine is a Chinese made light, it comes from MinJun Electronic Co of China.

I actually got to test the Magicshine MJ872 rated at 1600 lumen's a friend of mine bought against my Cygolite MityCross 480 (480 lumen's) at night. My Cygolite was brighter, but the Magicshine had more flood to it, but regardless mine would wash out the Magicshine and project the beam further. Also the run time on the MagicShine is rated for 2.2 hours on high, my friend never got more then 1 3/4 hours which was more then enough time for him though; my Mitycross was rated for 3.5 hours on high, and Cygolite is always very close to their advertised run times and I can use it for about 3 1/2 hours.


----------



## hir0 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a light on the front and rear of my bike - and one on my back in case i am not on my bike for some reason.


----------



## radiocraig (Jan 26, 2011)

I use red flashing lights on my seatstays, camelback, and helmet. And headlamps on my helmet and handlebars.

I also put some reflective tape on the frame...

I feel like I am seen


----------

